# c-tree error



## ronniejebel (Mar 16, 2002)

My computer locked up and I got "unexpected checksum error" and "unexpected c-tree error # 7716". The instruction at 0x77e778ce referenced memory at 0x008743d4. The memory could not be "written". I don't understand what all this means. Could someone explain what this means and tell me what I need to do to correct this problem. Soyo Dragon Plus motherboard, windows xp, 521MB Smart PC2100 x64.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

*unexpected checksum error*

What is happening it sounds like is that the BIOS settings are not matching your CMOS settings that are stored in memory. The most common causes are a bad CMOS battery, viruses and a bad motherboard. Make sure virus info is up to date if running a virus scanner or try changing the CMOS battery.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

Can this be verified?


----------

